# Hand Made Track.



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Could someone post some photos of home made track, and maybe some photos of the process as to how you did it.
I have a few ideas, but they seem too simple. 

Dan


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I googled "Hand laid model train track" and found lots of articles and videos.

But personally, I know nothing about it!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Hand laid turnouts*



Panther said:


> Could someone post some photos of home made track, and maybe some photos of the process as to how you did it.
> I have a few ideas, but they seem too simple.
> 
> Dan


Panther;

I don't have a photo of plain track, but I do have one of a hand laid turnout. The explanation of how I made it is in the "General Model Train Discussion" section of this forum. You can use the search function to pull up "How I scratchbuild Turnouts" by Traction Fan. 
Track would be much simpler than a turnout. All you'd have to do is glue down the ties PC board type, or wood, or a combination of the two types. The rail can be soldered to the PC ties, and can be glued to the wood ones with pliobond cement. You would need the track gauges shown in the turnout article to set the right distance between the rails. 

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:
Here's some photos of my hand laid turnouts.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Fast Track might interest you, they provide a kit and instructions on how to make turnouts and plain track.
http://www.handlaidtrack.com/fixtures-ho

Interesting video here:


----------

